# Working on new goat pens! FINALLY!



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Being this summer was a whirl wind and winter in Iowa isn't the friendliest.... I finally started working in my the barn. I'm turning one side of the barn into 5 pens. Last night I got the toe boards and new 4x4 posts in to make a partial wall and smaller gate opening. There will be 5 pens total, each 8' x 6.5'. Tonight I got one pen done. It will be my quarantine/100% private pen but for now it's Ricky's pen. I'm saving a lot of money by using random lumbar around the farm and out of our other barn that needs to come down this summer. So it doesn't look all perfect and new but it's new to me and I'm so happy to finally get real pens done instead of my temporary, dog kennel pens.

Before 

















All toe boards and extra posts in. 









And the pen that Ricky's not too happy about


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

That's awesome! And I am an advocate for reclaimed anything! I have to admit, though, Ricky is making me feel really sorry for him!. Love the little helpers bouncing up the middle aisle!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Looking great, Korita. I want to add on here. But every time I bring home pallets and random "found" building supplies, my Sweetie gets an ulcer. Mostly because my building skills make for some serious ugliness on our property. On the plus side, HE built an extra supply shed for me out of discarded cedar and it's super cute! Now if I can just blunder at building more GOAT space and have him take over.... And then I'll cob together some horrible looking fencing.... And then maybe another wobbly hay feeder....


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

I love your vision, but I too feel sorry for Ricky! FREE RICKY!!! His stall is so dark. Do you have any natural light in it?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Looking good


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Ha ha Yes, that stall does have lots of natural light but it was 11pm when I took those pictures. He usually does run free on the place but the weather was crap and he needed to be penned for the night so he stopped rummaging through my tools and knocking over bails. He was set free again in the morning when I could lock him out of the barn to stay away from my stuff. He will be back out to his private fenced in area and shed within a couple months. Once I repair the fencing he foobarred before winter hit.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Are those corn shocks? Or just crazy thick straw? I didn't know that you could use them like straw.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Goats are eager helpers, for sure. And pick pockets, thieves, rabble rousers, hammer stealers, ladder topplers, phone grabbers, and last but not least, shoe lace untiers! 

That is great you are getting your barn in order!


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

I know the feeling of getting new projects done. Around a farm it just seems that for everyone you get done 2 more pop up!! Love your barn


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

Korita said:


> Ha ha Yes, that stall does have lots of natural light but it was 11pm when I took those pictures.
> Well, that explains it! On the other hand WHAT on earth are you doing hanging out in the barn that late at night!!! LOL
> 
> He usually does run free on the place but the weather was crap and he needed to be penned for the night so he stopped rummaging through my tools and knocking over bails. He was set free again in the morning when I could lock him out of the barn to stay away from my stuff. He will be back out to his private fenced in area and shed within a couple months. Once I repair the fencing he foobarred before winter hit.


Pleeeeease, look at that "innocent" face! He's telling you, "I've been framed! I need a lawyer"!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

I didn't get pictures but I have all the divider lumber in. All the front walls done except one. Have all my lumber cut to size to make gates. Now just need to assemble and hang gates, knock out the concrete trough on one side, put up the last 2 walls and hang feeders and bucket brackets. I am so dang excited every time I walk out and back in to the barn and see my progress! Eeeekkkkk

Oh and we got a jersey bull calf yesterday ha ha He's so cute!


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Oh and yes Mellon! I use corn stock bales for my bedding right now. The goats love it and munch on it when I freshly bred down.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

4 pens out of the 5 complete. Just need to knock out the trough on the end and finish up the last pen. It's so nice. Zeus and Yoshi moved out to the barn in their pen last night. They're doing great out there.









Looking at it now though.... I think I want to add part of my "dream goat barn" plans and add small lofts above the pens for storage.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## K Gemmill (Aug 22, 2017)

Did you use pallets to make doors? Nice job on pens


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

K Gemmill said:


> Did you use pallets to make doors? Nice job on pens


I thought about it but I did not. I used old decking from my parents to make the doors too. They're 1x6's I think. Maybe 1x4's I can't remember now ha ha


----------



## Idahogoats (Sep 5, 2016)

Nice!!!


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

I realized I didn't share a photo with them done. All 5 pens done and they work perfectly!










Miley put an outlet by each pen and is working on putting a light in for each pen so next year at kidding time, we will have plenty of light in the pen. I'm so excited and love my pens every time I go out to the barn. I just need to add a gate at the end of the isle to close off the rest of the barn so they can go in and out as they please without rummaging through everything else ha ha


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------

